# Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de



## OliRetz (30 Juli 2009)

Hi,

die Artikel bzgl. Reaktion auf Mahungen und Inkassoschreiben habe ich gelesen. Auch die sonstigen Hintergrundinformationen.

Eine konkrete Frage dazu:

Wenn man auf einer solchen Webseite sich registriert, dann die Zugangsdaten per Mail bekommt und dort ist im Anhang ein Dokument mit den AGBs dabei - gilt dann das trotzdem?
Wir waren auf der Webseite von bunte-grusskarten.de und haben uns dort registriert. Dann kam ein Mail mit den Zugangsdaten und dort war eben dieser Anhang (RTF-Dokument). Da stand dann auch irgendwo die Betrag von 60€. Nach 14 Tagen kam dann ein Mail, dass man von der Widerspruchsfrist nicht gebraucht gemacht hätte und jetzt den Betrag auf Konto x überweisen möchte.

Ist dadurch ein Vertrag zu stande gekommen oder gilt hier auch diese arglistige Täuschung, weil das nirgends irgendwo zu erkennen war, eben nur im Kleingedruckten der AGB´s?
Bisher haben wir weder reagiert noch gezahlt.

Danke für ein kurzes Feedback.
Oli


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



OliRetz schrieb:


> weil das nirgends irgendwo zu erkennen war, eben nur im Kleingedruckten der AGB


Preisangaben haben nach einhelliger Meinung der  Gerichte unmittelbar erkennbar zu sein 
und nicht irgendwo versteckt  tief in den AGB oder sonstwo. 
Im Supermarkt stehen die Preise auch am Regal unmittelbar bei den Waren und  nicht unten im Vorratskeller 


OliRetz schrieb:


> Bisher haben wir weder reagiert noch gezahlt.


weise Entscheidung.
Auch bei dieser Nutzlosseite gelten dieselben Empfehlungen wie bei allen anderen aus dieser Branche. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...de-neu-softwaresammler-de-124.html#post282559

wie die heißen ist ziemlich egal, alle in einen Sack und...


----------



## Singlemalt (19 August 2009)

*Bunte-Grusskarten.de, Go Web Ltd.*

Hallo an alle die hin und wieder Grusskarten verschicken!

Meine Freundin hat angeblich eine Grusskarten-Abo bei Bunte-grusskarten.de gebucht.
Da sie ziemlich häufig e-Cards oder allgemeine Grusskarten verschickt, ist sie sich 1000%ig sicher KEIN Abo bestellt zu haben.:scherzkeks:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Seite oder mit Go Web Ltd.:wall:

wir sind für jede Antwort oder Tipp dankbar. 

Grüße und Dank an alle


----------



## Antiscammer (19 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Diese Art von Webseiten ist sattsam bekannt. Es gibt etliche Varianten solcher Abzockfallen, die aber im Ergebnis alle nur auf dasselbe hinauslaufen: es soll mittles böser Mahnungen Geld wegen eines nicht bestehenden, angeblichen kostenpflichtigen "Vertrags" erpresst werden.

Lies einfach mal nur die Artikel, die ganz oben auf dieser Seite verlinkt sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Diese Seite ist "bestens" bekannt >> Googlesuche bunte-grusskarten.de

eine der typischen Nutzlosseiten, lies die Hinweise (blaue Links oben auf der Seite)


----------



## rosalinde (19 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

:cry:

ist diese fa.vieleicht [ edit]  stuttgart
auch inhaber der inkasso Fa.ontecma
auch kompetenz-fachverlag abnehmen und ernährung
alles ominoese firmen-und derselbe besitzer.
lesen sie mal Easy-Homspace-ontecma/Abzocker alles die 
gleiche Firma ,geben auf frage  anrufe  einschreiben..
keine antworten.Sie ignorieren alles.

Mit freunlichem Gruß      roalinde


----------



## Don Pablo (19 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Diese Seite ist "bestens" bekannt ...


und der dubiose Verein ebenfalls >> googlesuche


----------



## Massimo (20 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo, zu dem Thema kann ich auch einiges sagen...
Ich habe mich bei Bunte Grusskarten im Juni d.J. angemeldet, habe den Service allerdings nie in Anspruch genommen, weil mir die ganze Sache auf einmal ziemlich dubios vorkam. Allerdings hatte ich bis dahin schon meine e-Mail Adresse und Postanschrift mitgeteilt...
Ein paar Wochen später bekam ich dann die Mitteilung, dass ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht keinen Gebrauch gemacht hätte und mir wurde anliegend die Rechnung in Höhe von rd. 59,00 EUR mitübersandt. Den Hinweis mit dem Widerruf habe ich bloß nirgendwo gelesen. Jetzt habe ich das Glück, dass ich bei einem Rechtsanwalt arbeite, der dann die Firma GO WEB Ltd. entsprechend anschrieb. Inzwischen habe ich drei weitere Mahnungen, zwei per e-Mail, eine per Post erhalten. Das Schreiben meines Chefs hat sie wohl wenig beeindruckt. Trotzdem hat er heute nochmal ein gepfeffertes Schreiben losgelassen, auch mit Androhung strafrechtlicher Schritte. 
Mal sehen, was weiter passiert...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



Massimo schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was weiter passiert...


das übliche Geblöke 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Singlemalt (22 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo Massimo,

vielen Dank für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht, würde mich freuen weitere Ergebnisse zu erfahren. 

Mit vielem Dank im Voraus 
singlemalt


----------



## Massimo (22 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Gern geschehen. Man ist ja froh, dass man nicht allein so "dusselig" war, auf so einen Blödsinn reinzufallen.
Mich würde ja noch interessieren, wie weit die das ganze Spiel treiben. Hat irgendjemand schon einen Mahnbescheid erhalten oder scheuen die die Gerichtskosten, die dabei entstehen?


----------



## webwatcher (22 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



Massimo schrieb:


> . Hat irgendjemand schon einen Mahnbescheid erhalten


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide sind in der Nutzlosbranche sehr selten.


Massimo schrieb:


> .oder scheuen die die Gerichtskosten, die dabei entstehen?


Kostet 23€ die als Vorschuss gezahlt werden müssen. Das rentiert sich nicht 
Bei Widerspruch müßten sie klagen, um das wieder rauszuholen und  das ist dann 
noch viel seltener, wobei sie bisher auch noch immer den kürzeren gezogen haben.

Nur Drohmüll verschicken  ist rentabler. Ca +10% zahlen aus Angst oder Unwissenheit 

das reicht für die Ferraris


----------



## Bine09 (24 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo,

ich bin neu registriert hier, weben obigen Thema.

Ich habe zwar keinen Mahnbescheid erhalten, aber dennoch eine saftige
Rechnung über € 59,95.

Diese Adresse "Go Web LTD." kam mir komisch vor, weil ich damit nie was zu tun hatte.

In einem anderen Forum bin ich jetzt auf ein Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale aufmerksam geworden. 

Muss ich überhaupt reagieren?

Das Porto für das Einschreiben kostet mich ja auch Geld, obwohl ich von dem "Verein" gar nichts will?!


----------



## Eniac (24 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



Bine09 schrieb:


> Muss ich überhaupt reagieren?



Nein.



Bine09 schrieb:


> Das Porto für das Einschreiben kostet mich ja auch Geld, obwohl ich von dem "Verein" gar nichts will?!



Eben, das ist rausgeschmissenes Geld das man besser für sinnvolle Dinge ausgeben sollte. Ich möchte wetten, dass ein Grossteil der eingeschriebenen Musterbriefe ungeöffnet in der Rundablage landet. Solche Briefchen interessieren unsere seriösen Geschäftsleute überhaupt nicht.


Eniac


----------



## Bine09 (24 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hi Eniac,

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Tja, da ist der Montagmorgen auch gleich in der "Rundablage" wenn man morgens zum Frühstück gleich so eine Rechnung präsentiert bekommt, sozusagen auf nüchternen Magen.

Habe mich entschieden, die Finger still zu halten, und erstmal abzuwarten.
Wahrscheinlich wird auch nichts nachkommen, denke ich.

(In Zukunft weiß ich eine handgeschriebene Grußkarte zu schätzen.)

Schön, dass es noch seriöse Seiten im Internet gibt.

Danke nochmal und hab' einen schönen Tag!

Bine


----------



## Eniac (24 August 2009)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



Bine09 schrieb:


> Habe mich entschieden, die Finger still zu halten, und erstmal abzuwarten.



Gut so.



Bine09 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird auch nichts nachkommen, denke ich.


 
Nachkommen werden noch einige Droh- und Bettelbriefe vom Betreiber und seiner Helfershelfer (Inkasso, Anwalt). Die muss man aber nicht ernst nehmen.

Kalletaler-Dreieck.de - Das "Kalletaler Dreieck": Formulierungshilfe zum Geldeintreiben - Eine Satire - Startseite


Eniac


----------



## gisiecko (5 Februar 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo, ich bin seit heute neu hier, wegen dieser blöden Angelegenheit.habe per E-mail erst eine Rechnung bekommen, danach eine Mahnung, und jetzt eine schriftliche letzte Mahnung. Ich habe auch beschlossen, mich da weiter nicht drum zu kümmern und schon gar nicht zu bezahlen. Denn ich wüßte nicht, je mit diesem Verein etwas zutun gehabt haben.
gisiecko:-p


----------



## Laguiole (1 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo Gisiecko,

habe das gleiche Problem. Kurz vor Weihnachten noch schnell ein paar e-Karts versenden und schon war es passiert.
Bin auf das Abo erst mit der 1. Zahlungsaufforderung aufmerksam geworden. Habe die Seite von "bunte Grußkarten"  dann nochmals aufgerufen und da stand das Abo mit 59.95 in den untersten Zeilen, eine Widerufsbelehrung war nicht dabei. Die AGB's hatte ich beim Anmelden nicht mit der erforderlichen Sorgfalt gelesen.
Mittlerweile habe ich eine Mahnung bekommen und weiss nicht so recht was ich machen soll. Unsicher bin ich, weil das Abo und die Kosten bei Aufmerksamer Lesart ersichtlich bin. Moralisch fühle ich mich getäuscht nur die rechtliche Lage ist mir nicht ganz klar.

Vielleicht antwortet mal Einer der Erfahrungen mit "Bunte Grußkarten.de" hat und wie sich die Angelegenheit weiter Entwickelt und über welchen Zeitraum es geht bis wieder Ruhe herrscht.

mfG Laguiole


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Lies mal das Posting zwei vor deinem. Die Fragen sind seit über vier Jahren  immer 
wieder dieselben und  deswegen sind  auch die Antworten immer wieder dieselben


----------



## gisiecko (1 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo, mach es einfache so wie ich, gar nicht mehr drum kümmern. und schon gar nicht bezahlen, hab ich auch nicht gemacht, und habe auch n
ichts mehr gehört. abwarten, was kommt.....
Liebe Grüße gisiecko


----------



## komet1978 (9 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo zusammen, auch mein Vater ist leider auf diese Seite hereingefallen.
Hat sich aber zum Glück an mich gewendet und auf meinen Rat hin nicht gezahlt. Ich habe sehr viel recherchiert und folgendes über diese [ edit]  Masche herausgefunden:

- der Vertrag ist definitiv rechtlich unwirksam, man wird weder auf die Kosten (ganz unten im Kleingedruckten - in der letzten Zeile) noch auf sein Widerrufsrecht aufmerksam gemacht

- um dennoch sicherzugehen, kann man zu jeder Zeit einen Widerspruch senden. Ein Musterschreiben hierzu findet man beispielsweise hier:http://www.vz-berlin.de/UNIQ126745988022100/link511791A.html

- der Ablauf der Masche ist wie folgt:

1) Rechnungsschreiben nach Ablauf der Widerspruchsfrist per E-Mail
2) Mahnschreiben ohne Zusatzkosten per E-Mail
3) Mahnschreiben mit 5 Euro Aufschlag per E-Mail
4) Inkassoschreiben per E-Mail (Kosten dann bei über 100 Euro)
5) Inkassoschreiben per Post
6) NEU: gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid per Post (ca. 200 Euro) - darf als einziger nicht ignoriert werden, dazu später mehr

- es werden alle Briefe und E-Mails, egal ob durch eigenen Anwalt oder selbst verfasst und verschickt, durch die [ edit]  ignoriert, sie werden nicht einmal gelesen

- die [ edit]  setzen einfach auf die Einschüchterung und vertrauen auf die Statistik, die das ganze rentabel macht, selbst ein online erstellter Mahnbescheid, der 23 Euro kostet, rentiert sich für die [ edit] , wenn knapp über 10 % der Leute bezahlen, mit einer solchen Seite gehen über 20000 Euro täglich auf das Konto der [ edit]  ein, bei diesen Einnahmen ist es für die [ edit] sehr leicht einen Anwalt oder eine Anwältin zu finden, die die Inkassoschreiben aufsetzen, das ein Jahr oder länger mitmachen und dann für immer ausgesorgt haben

- man kann getrost die Drohkulisse von 1-5 ignorieren, vielleicht zur Sicherheit o.g. Musterschreiben zwecks Widerspruchs per E-Mail schicken, aber Punkt 6 darf man auf keinen Fall ignorieren. Hierbei muss man binnen von 14 Tagen Widerspruch einlegen. Einfach Widerspruch auf dem Mahnbescheid ankreuzen, unterschreiben und zurücksenden. Erst dann hat man für immer Ruhe. Der Ball liegt dann nämlich auf der Seite der [ edit]  und die müssten nun vor Gericht ziehen, was sie aufgrund des offensichtlichen [ edit ]natürlich nie machen. Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kann neuerdings online übrigens jeder ausfüllen, sie werden nie auf Rechtmäßigkeit geprüft.

Ich hoffe euch geholfen zu haben. Gruß Komet


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



komet1978 schrieb:


> Einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kann neuerdings online übrigens jeder ausfüllen, sie werden nie auf Rechtmäßigkeit geprüft.


Das Drohkasperle gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid aus Nutzlosbranchenkreisen  ist so selten wie ein  
Schneesturm in der Sahara 
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Ansonsten halten wir hier von Briefreundschaften gar nichts:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## komet1978 (9 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das Drohkasperle gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid aus Nutzlosbranchenkreisen  ist so selten wie ein
> Schneesturm in der Sahara
> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Ich habe ja auch mit NEU unter Punkt 6 darauf higewiesen, dass die [ edit] masche eine neue Qualität erreicht hat, denn neuerdings werden sehr wohl im Zusammenhang mit der Firma Go Web Ltd gerichtliche Mahnbescheide verschickt.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



komet1978 schrieb:


> denn neuerdings werden sehr wohl im Zusammenhang mit der Firma Go Web Ltd gerichtliche Mahnbescheide verschickt.


Kannst du dafür Belege präsentieren? Uns ist bisher noch keiner  zu Gesicht gekommen.

Und selbst wenn. Ein Kreuz, ein Gang zum Postamt und  der Spuk ist vorbei.


----------



## komet1978 (9 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Kannst du dafür Belege präsentieren? Uns ist bisher noch keiner  zu Gesicht gekommen.



Nicht direkt in Verbindung mit diesem Unternehmen, aber dem Vorgänger davon (Online Content Ltd.):

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJWOWaPMDLY"]YouTube- ZDF WISO - Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide von Internetabzocker[/ame]

News, Tipps und Infos gegen Abzocke: Anwältin Katja Günther beantragt gerichtliche Mahnbescheide - Nicht einschüchtern lassen, aber fristgerecht widersprechen



webwatcher schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn. Ein Kreuz, ein Gang zum Postamt und  der Spuk ist vorbei.



Das habe ich doch geschrieben. Es geht doch nur darum, darauf hinzweisen, dass die Einschüchterungstaktik bis zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid reicht und dass man in diesem Fall aber definitiv reagieren muss.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



komet1978 schrieb:


> Nicht direkt in Verbindung mit diesem Unternehmen, aber dem Vorgänger davon (Online Content Ltd.):



Der Beitrag  ist alter Schnee   von gestern. Der angekündigte Mahnbescheidstsunami der 
Katja Günther   hat nie stattgefunden. Laut Aussagen von Mitarbeitern von Verbraucherzentralen
 hat man "einige"  zu Gesicht bekommen,  was immer das heißen mag.

Von Go web ist bisher absolut nichts  bekannt. Dass und wie  reagiert werden muß, wenn dieses höchst 
unwahrscheinliche Ereignis stattfindet, wird einige  tausendmal  im Forum geschrieben und 
 schon seit  *2003 * in den Grundsatzbeiträgen/Infos beschrieben/erklärt :

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

 Das Rad muß  nicht ständig neu erfunden werden. Ein Link auf die Infos genügt.

PS: es gibt noch mehr Infos zu dem Thema: einfach mal stöbern und  lesen:

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html


----------



## pferdemaus (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

:roll: Hallo zusammen,ich bin leider reingefallen und habe die 59,00 Euro bezahlt.Ich habe dann zig Schreiben geschickt,daß ich zum nächstmöglichen Termin den Vertrag kündigen möchte,aber seitdem keine Antwort mehr erhalten.Was soll ich nun am besten tun,denn ich habe keine Lust nochmal eine Rechnung von denen zu erhalten.Kann mir jemand sagen,wie ich vorgehen soll?
Vielen Dank Pferdemaus:unzufrieden:


----------



## dvill (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Wer anonyme Kläffer füttert, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er wiederholt belästigt wird.

Leider.


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



pferdemaus schrieb:


> ich bin leider reingefallen und habe die 59,00 Euro bezahlt.


Drauf klicken und lesen! >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## franky1968 (12 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hi,

bei mir sind 2 Mahnungen über das Email Postfach gekommen. Ich sollte mich dort angemeldet haben und soll jetzt nach der letzten Mahnung über 64 Euro zahlen.
Dabei bin ich gar kein Kunde bei denen und habe nie eine Rechnung erhalten.
Ich lese auch grundsätzlich alles durch was Geld kostet.
Dann kommt bestimmt als nächstes ein Brief vom Inkasso Verwalter?
Oder wie läuft das ab?
Wie habt Ihr Euch verhalten?
Gruß Franky


----------



## dvill (12 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Mailmüll beseitigt die "Entf"-Taste.


----------



## franky1968 (12 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Hallo,

Vielen Dank für den schnellen Tipp.
Gruß Franky


----------



## webwatcher (12 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



> Wie habt Ihr Euch verhalten?


Dasselbe, wie wenn jemand an der  Tür klingelt und 100 Euronen für lau haben will.


----------



## pferdemaus (12 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Wie ist eigentlich Deine Sache ausgegangen? Ich war leider so blöd und hab bezahlt.Jetzt bin ich ständig auf der Suche  wo ich meine Kündigung hinschicken kann,kann dies aber nirgens finden.Lt.AGB gilt dieser Vertrag ein Jahr.Nun meine Frage,weißt Du was ich tun muß,um nicht im neuen Jahr nochmal abgezockt zu werden.Danke für Deine Antwort im voraus.
gruß Pferdemaus


----------



## peter999 (12 März 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Du musst nur die, im Vergleich mit anderen Freds hier, wenige Beiträge lesen.


----------



## Margot Bauer (9 April 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Ich habe am 29.12.09 eine "letzte Mahnung "per Post über 64,95 Euro von Bunte Grußkarten erhalten, und fiel aus allen Wolken, weil ich vorher weder eine Rechnung per email noch per Post erhalten hatte und mir auch keiner Schuld bewußt war, diese Dienste je in Anspruch genommen zu haben.
Habe dann ein Standarttext von der Verbraucherzentrale Baden- Württemberg  ausgefüllt und per Einschreiben mit Rückantwort an die GO web Ltd. geschickt. Tatsächlich kam der Antwortschein zurück, aber auf die im Schreiben verfasste Bitte um Bestätigung des angebl, Vertrages warte ich noch heute.
Dafür erhielt ich heute vom Inkassogericht Berlin Die Aufforderung, insgesamt 110,27 Euro ( incl. vorgerichtl. Inkassogebühren und vorgerichtl Inkassoauslagen ) zu bezahlen.
Ich denke nicht daran, diesen Herrschaften den Gefallen zu tun, habe aber trotzdem ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei- was kann jetzt noch passieren?


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



Margot Bauer schrieb:


> Dafür erhielt ich heute vom Inkassogericht Berlin Die Aufforderung, insgesamt 110,27 Euro ( incl. vorgerichtl. Inkassogebühren und vorgerichtl Inkassoauslagen ) zu bezahlen.
> ... habe aber trotzdem ein mulmiges Gefühl dabei- was kann jetzt noch passieren?


Ein echter *gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid* so wie er hier beschrieben und  erklärt  wird?
 "Inkassogericht"  gibt es nicht.  Wenn es wirklich einer wäre, hieße  es Mahngericht.

Klicken  und  lesen >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

was zu tun steht hier >>  Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: 

und etwas Hintergrundinfo >>  Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit:


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 April 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> "Inkassogericht"  gibt es nicht.  Wenn es wirklich einer wäre, hieße  es Mahngericht.


Es ist bestimmt die DZ Deutsche Zentralinkasso GmbH Berlin gemeint.


> vorgerichtl. Inkassogebühren und vorgerichtl Inkassoauslagen


 :-D
Vorgerichtliche Kosten des päpstlichen Femegerichtes wurden nicht gefordert? Und auch keine Fegefeuer-Auslagen? :scherzkeks:
Ein hundsgewöhnlicher Inkassobutzen ohne jegliche Sonderrechte, dessen Cheffe auch so seine kleinen Problemchen haben dürfte. 

Wer nicht zahlt, kann seine Kohle behalten.


----------



## Margot Bauer (9 April 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Sorry, habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. Richtig ist: Deutsche Zentral Inkasso GmbH,  durch das Kammergericht Berlin zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen.


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2010)

*AW: Kostenfalle bunte-grusskarten.de*

Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede Sondervollmacht.

klicken und  lesen  Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

